# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس اللغة العربية وعلومها >  هل لحرف( إلا ) معاني غير الإستثناء؟؟؟

## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

هل لحرف( إلا ) معاني غير الإستثناء؟؟؟
قال تعالىوَلاَ _تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ_ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ _مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ_ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاء سَبِيلاً 
في بعض التفاسير قولهم أو ( إلا )بمعنى ( كما )
وقال تعالىخَالِدِينَ فِيهَا _مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ_ وَالْأَرْضُ _إِلا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ_
ياليت أجد تفصيل في الموضوع في غير ما يتعلق بمعنى الإستثناء
بارك الله فيكم
.

----------


## أحمد صوالحة

الأخ الكريم بإمكانك الرجوع إلى كتاب ابن هشام الأنصاري ( مغني اللبيب عن كتب الأعاريب ) الجزء الأول . فقد ذكر أنّ ( إلاّ ) بالكسر والتشديد على أربعة أوجه . 
وفقنا الله وإياكم لما فيه الخير والمنفعة .

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

1-بمعنى الاستثناء: {لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ }الأنبياء22

2-زائدة للتوكيد:
هل الدهر إلا ليلة ونهارها وإلا طلوع الشمس ثم غيارها

3-بمعنى (غير): 
لو كان غيري سليمى الدهر غيّره وقع الحوادث إلا الصارم الذكر

4-عاطفة بمعنى الواو:
{ لِئَلاَّ يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ إِلاَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنْهُمْ} أي: لا يكون للناس عليكم حجَّة ولا الذين ظلموا.

أما التفصيل ففي (المغني)؛ كما ذكر الفاضل أمجد صوالحة بارك الله فيه وفيك.

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

{وَلاَ تَنكِحُواْ مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء إِلاَّ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتاً وَسَاء سَبِيلاً }النساء22، (إلا) بمعنى الاستثناء (المنقطع)؛ أي: لكن ما سلف قبل التحريم على حكم البراءة الأصلية فهو عفو.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليكم وزادكم الله علما

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

{خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ إِلاَّ مَا شَاء رَبُّكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ فَعَّالٌ لِّمَا يُرِيدُ }هود107، بمعنى: (غير ما شاء ربك من الزيادة على مدتهما).

----------


## الدكتور حسين حسن طلافحة

> جزاكم الله خيرا وأحسن الله إليكم وزادكم الله علما


أحسن الله إليك.

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

هل يصح في اللغة  أن تكون ( إلا ) في قوله تعالى:
 :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَامًا فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ وَهُمْ ظَالِمُون :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق: 
زائدة للتوكيد  أو عاطفة بمعنى الواو 
 إن كان المقصود بألف سنة هنا الكثرة فقط وليس العدد
قال الشوكاني وغيره العرب تذكر الألف في كثير من الأشياء على طريق المبالغة وقال المفسرون عند تفسير  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: ليلة القدر خير من الف شهر :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:  
وعدد الألف يظهر أنه مستعمل في وفرة التكثير كقوله : ( واحد كألف ) وعليه جاء قوله تعالى  :فتح قوس - باختصار=ففف: يود أحدهم لو يعمر ألف سنة :قفل قوس - باختصار=ققق:

----------


## عبدالرحمن بن شيخنا

أين أنتم  يا أهل اللغة هل هو سؤال صعب ؟؟؟
بارك الله فيكم

----------


## أبو بكر العروي

أحسن الله إليك أخي الفاضل.
من قال من المفسرين بأن "ألف سنة" في الاية الكريمة دالة على الكثرة؟
نعم. هذا التركيب عند الإطلاق قد يدل على الكثرة وكذا لفظة "السبعين".
وأما مع التقييد فلا، إذ لا يتبادر إلى الذهن إلا العدد المذكور.
والله تعالى أعلم.

----------


## كمال أحمد

> 1-بمعنى الاستثناء: {لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ }الأنبياء22


إلا في هذه الآية ليست للاستثناء، وإنما هي وصف بمعنى غير، وجعلها هنا للاستثناء مفسد للمعنى. والله أعلم.

----------

